#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  تهنئة من القلب للمشرف المميز شوووووووودي

## misr

*يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
ان يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الاخ العزيز شودي بمنحه لقب
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]المشرف المتميز[/grade]


تكريما له ولجهوده  المبذوله في سبيل الارتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا اخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وادارة المنتدى اذ تتقدم له بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى له المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات ادارة موقع ابناء مصر

*

----------


## بنت مصر

*


الف الف الف مبروك يا شودي
فعلا انت تستاهل هذا التشريف اخي الغالي


مليون وعشرتلاف مبرووووووك





بسنت*

----------


## shody20

إزاي اشكركم؟؟؟
أزاي أعبر عن شعوري دلوقتي؟؟
أعتقد أني لو طلبت من المتنبي وصف شعوري في شعره..فسيعجز عن ذلك..
ايدي برتعش على الكيبورد.. و دموعي عايزة تنزل.. ( بس بيني و بينكم خايف على الكيبورد هههههههه)

حافضل طول عمري مدين لكم بالكثير و الكثير... و أدعوا من الله العلي القدير ألا ينساني الجميع ... كما أني لن أنساكم طوال عمري...
و ارجو ممن أغضبته أو أخطأت في حقه أن يسامحني.. فمهما حدث .. نحن في دنيا محطات.. ينزل كل واحد فينا في محطته .. و يا ريت يكون نازل و هو ملو هدومه حسنات ... 
فقط أذكركم أن تحبوا بعضكم .. و أن تجعلوا الإسلام فوقكم... و تحتكم و في قلوبكم ... 
قال الرسول العظيم صلى الله عليه و سلم... 
" أو أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم ؟؟ افشوا السلام بينكم"..
أحبائي.. لن أنساكم ابداً.. ما حييت..
و كل الشكر لهذه اللفتة الرائعة من الإدارة...
كل واحد فيكم بوسة.. ( الولاد بس طبعاً ههههههه)
و لكل أخت وردو..

 ::

----------


## shody20

ربنا يكرمك بسنت ...
أثابك الله على نيتك الصافية صفاء اللبن ...

و مهما قلت .. فلن أوفيك حقك ابداً.. و دة مش كلام نفاق زي اللي بيتقال في مثل هذه المواقف في الحياة العادية..
يعلم الله بنيتي.. و يعلم أني أكن لك أختي الغالية كل ود و احترام .. و أدعوا لك دائماً أن يحميكي الله .. فأنت مثل رائع لبنت البلد المصرية المسلمة.. ذلك المثل الذي نحتاجه الآن أكثر من اي وقت مضى..
أكثر الله من أمثالك.. و اعانك الله على التحمل ..
تحياتي ::   ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الأخ الحبيب شودي
تكريم كبير نستحقه و زيادة
مبروك
الف الف مبروك
و لك كل الحب
د. جمال

----------


## على درويش

*يسعدنى أن أكون من أوائل المهنئين فهو بحق جدير بهذا الوسام وبأكثر منه  ويسعدنى أن أرسل بتحيتى لأخوانى الأعضاء جميعا من صفحته وأتمنى له دوام التوفيق تحيتى لاستاذنا الكريم جمال مرسى الذى أرى اسمه يلمع فى هذه الصفحه وهو دائما سباق الى الخير ودمتم 
على درويش  *

----------


## محمد شحاته

الف مبروك ياصاحبى وتستاهل اكتر من كده كمان   ::  

ويارب ترجع لنا يادفعه بنيشان التصويب   ::  

من القلب الف مبروك   ::

----------


## سمسمة

*

الف مبروك ياشودى انت فعلا تستاهل لان جهودك مميزة جدا فى المنتدى

ويارب مايحرمناش من نشاطك معانا فى المنتدى



واتمنى لك التوفيق

مع حقدى قصدى مع تحياتى



البروف سمسمة..

*

----------


## atefhelal

*ألف ألف مبروك ياشادى ، أنت متميز بحق ولاجدال فى ذلك ، نشاط واضح ومتابعات ومشاركات ذكية ، وربنا يوفقك فى كل الأمور ..

ولقائى معك على الخير دائما بإذن الله ..*

----------


## ساكنة السحاب

تسحقها عن جدارة يا اخي شودي ...نشاط واضح ومميز ..وبصماتك موجودة في كل مكان نزوره في المنتدى ..
حماك الله ...وحقق لك ما تصبوا اليه في دنياك وآخرتك ..

----------


## حلا

*شودي

كنت متميزاً فعلاً طوال الفترة الماضية لذا فأنت فعلاً تستحق التقدير والشكر

أتمنى لك التوفيق في المنتدى وفي جميع خطوات حياتك

أختك حلا


*

----------


## أشجان الليل

والله يابنى انت واد طيب علشان كده الجهاز اشتغل...
بس علشان أعرف أدخل أقولك ألف ألف ألف مبروك..
وانت تستاهلها والله..
وربنا يكرمك كمان وكمان
وابقى خد اللاب توب معاك الجيش بقى وماتحرمناش منك أبدا...
طبعا عمرى ماهاعرف أحط أى صورة أو أى حاجه علشان حاله الجهاز الصعبه..
بس أنا عارفه إنك عارف أنا عاوززه أقول ايه..  :: 
فربنا يكرمك

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله ماشاء الله

ألف الف مبروك أخى الكريم شادى
تستحقها وزيادة

تحياتى 
ميادة*

----------


## محمد فاروق

ايه ده ؟؟؟؟؟

كله عمال يقول .. تستحق ... نلتها بجدارة ... ومن لها غيرك !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ليه ان شاء الله هوه كان عمل ايه يعنى ولا تعب فى ايه ؟؟؟؟

ايه؟؟؟؟؟    بتقولوا مين ؟؟؟ شودى !! لامؤاخذة مخدتش بالى !!

اذا كان شودى ماشى... ده واد "ماكنة" مش قاعد فى حتة عمال يتنطط من قاعة لقاعة ... بيفكرنى ببنت مصر ايام زمان !!!!!

الصراحة انا كنت متوقع له حاجة زى دى من زمان ... الشاب ياحبة عينى "داعك" نفسه فى الموضوعات الجديدة ويرد هنا ويضيف هنا .. ده غير سجن ابو زعبل اللى مابيرجعش منه غير بعد نص الليل يطوح ... قصدى يعنى من التعب .... ههههههههههه

مبروك ياشودى ودى برضه احسن شهادة لنهاية خدمتك فى المنتدى عشان انت رايح الجيش خلاص بقى ... وسيب فرصة للجيل الناشئ ... ده انت لازق فى الكرسى زى واحد صاحبنا ... هههههههه

ترجعلنا بالسلامة ان شاء الله وماتخافش كرسيك محجوز وعشان تطمئن هاقعدلك عليه لغاية ماترجع ...ههههههه 
احنا عندنا اعز منك ياشودى 

الف مبروك ومستنينك باذن الله ... بس الله يكرمك بلاش تبوظ الجيش عشان ده اللى بيحمينا .. يعنى بلاش تعلمهم النكت ودخول المنتديات والماسنجرات ويسيبو الخدمة والحراسة ... مش عايزين نصحى الصبح نلاقى شارون معانا على الفطار ...........ههههههه

طولت عليكم معلش .. بس شودى عزيز عليا حبتين


محمد فاروق

----------


## دمع النيل

إليك من القلب قبل اللسان تهنئتي
ويا رب يسمع الله مسألتي
بحفظك في التقدم دوام دنيتي

----------


## ابن البلد

[frame="4 90"]

[grade="FFA500 FF6347 008000 4B0082 D2691E"]شــــــودي[/grade]
بكل الحب والود والشكر 
أقولك يا شودي ألف ألف الف ألف مبروك 
وأنت تستاهل اكثر من هذا لان الحقيقه في الفترة الاخيره المنتدي شاهد نشاطك الملحوظ ويارب دايما في نشاط دائم 
كل التحيه والتقدير لك 
أحمد صلاح

[/frame]

----------


## قلم رصاص

خسارة       كنت عايذ اكون اول مهنيء لقيت كثير قبلي مش مهم اوعدك اكون اول مهنيء في الترقيه القادمة ....مبروووووك حبيبي

----------


## جنان الفردوس

شادي الغالي..  ::  
لن تصدقني لو أخبرتك أن سعادتي لك كانت كما لو أنني  أنا من حصل على اللقب
أخي العزيز ..
معرفتك كانت وستظل دوما وساما على صدري أفتخر به وأزهو..
وأشكر الأقدار أن سمحت لي بلقائك ومعرفتك عن قرب ..
فأنت فعلا أروع مثال لابن مصر البار الذي يجب أن تفخر به دائما ..
وتكريمك الآن ليس سوى جزء بسيط لما نحمله لك من شكر واحترام وتقدير ..
فشكرا لك على كل شيء ..
ولا حرمنا الله من تواجدك الرائع بيننا أبدا ..
ومهما باعدت بيننا الأمكنة .. فستلتقي قلوبنا على حب الله   ::  

..
ملحوظة : ( كلامي كله صادر من القلب .. ولا يحمل أي قدر من البكش   ::  )

----------


## عرار

مبرووووووووووووو  ك    مبروووووووووووووووك       مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك ::   ::   ::

----------


## Sheriff

***أدها و أدود يا حبيبي قلبي* *إن شاء الله من تميز إلي تميز**و عقبال كده العروسة يا ريس**أخوك شريف***

----------


## daria

مبرروك يا شودي
الف الف مبروك
 ::   ::  
معلش كلهم قالوا الكلام الحلو
 ::

----------


## hamdy

الف الف الف مبروووووووووووووووك

----------


## رينا

ألف ألــــــــف مبروووووووووووووك لشودي

----------


## shody20

القلب الكبير  و الاستاذ المبدع ....دكتور جمال مرسي..
وردة معطرة بجميع معاني الود و الاحترام و الامتنان اقدمها لك سيدي على ما شرفت صدري من كلمات هي وسام عليه ...
و خصوصاً أنها من قلب مبدع يحبنا جميعاً... 
و مهما كنت استحق التميز .. فبالمقارنة بما تقدمه لنا سيدي من إبداع و إمتاع يفوق جميع أوسمة التميز... 
لك كل الود و التقدير...  ::

----------


## shody20

أستاذي المهندس علي درويش...
و يسعدني أن أكون ممن يحظون بتهنئة من سيادتك ... 
فإذا كان للتهنئة  فرحة ..  فلشخصية المهنئ  حفلات سعادة ...... 
و أرجو أن تسمح لي أن أرسل معك باقة من الورد و الفل و الياسمين لأعضاء بيتنا الكبير... و الذين لا يمكن لألا يتميز من هو بينهم .. كيف ذلك و الكل متميز ... يحرص على دينه و إخوانه ... 
تحياتي إلى الجميع  ::

----------


## shody20

العزيز محمد شحاتة... 
الله يبارك فيك يا زمل.. لن أنسى ما حييت أننا كنا زملاء إعلان واحد لتولي الإشراف :: .... و حتبقى أبو زومل بالنسبة لي على طووول.... :: 

و ما تقلاقش.. ححاول أشوف موضوع نيشان التصويب دة..هههه
و وردة حب أبعثها لقلبك المليء بالحب... 
تحياتي حمادة.. ::

----------


## amo

الف مبروك يا شودى ان شاء الله فى تقدم .

----------


## shody20

سمسمة المسمسمة ... 
بعض ما عندكم يا بروف... هو إحنا نيجي جنبك إييييييييه ...!!!( بنقوررر أهو ..ههههه مش انتي لوحدك يعني .. ::  )
الله يبارك فيكي يا سمسمة .. ربنا ما يحرمنا منك أبداً إن شاء الله ... و لا من شقاوتك و التي سأفتقدها كثيراً..

و هذه نفس النوعية من تحيياتك بردو...ههههه  ::

----------


## د. سلطان

شودي الحبيب:
قد يكون هذا التكريم واحدا من أفضل ما فعله المنتدى منذ تأسيسه ، ولعل تكريمك أخي الحبيب هو تكريم لكل مشرف مجتهد ومتطلع لأداء رسالته على أكمل وجه ، وأنت يا شادي تستحق أكثر من التكريم لعلمنا اليقيني بحبك للمنتدى ، وحرصك على النهوض به ، ومتابعتك الحثيثة التي نفتقر إليها جميعا ..
أدام الله عليك هذا النشاط ، ومبارك عليك هذا التكريم 
وأنا لا تقل فرحتي بك عن فرحتك أنت ، لأنني خبرتك عن قرب ، وتعرفت على شخصيتك الراقية التي أكن لها كل احترام..
مرة أخرى : مبارك عليك هذا التكريم
ودمت أخا حبيبا ومخلصا
أخوكم سلطان الحريري

----------


## deaa

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الف الف الف مبروك يا اخونا الفاضل شودى 
وربنا يكرم ويخليك دائما متميز *

----------


## عمرو القادرى

الف الف الف ومليون مبروك وانت تستاهل اكثر من هذا المنصب
واتمنى لك النجاح الدائم من داخل اعماق قلبى الملتهب المشتاق للتعارف على صديق حميم مثلك
اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعلك مين من يسمعون القول فيتبعون احسنه
اخيك\عمرو القادرى
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق

----------


## ابوبكر

تستاهل واللة كل خير

----------


## batabeet

ارق واجدع واحسن

                             تحية من

                            batabeet

الى احسن شوددددددددددددددددددددى 

                        فى المنتدى
 اخوك مودىbatabeet

----------


## lina

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة لجميع اخواتي واخوتي في هذا المنتدى الطيب
هذا البيت المتين اللي كل يوم بيزيد متانة عن اليوم اللي قبليه
وانا اتفقد ايميلي هذا الصباح وجدت اعلان التهنئة لاخويا شودي
وسرعان ماوجدت نفسي اهرول مسرعة لمنتديا العزيز واخوتي الاعزاء هههههه
اهنيك ياشودي تهنئة من القلب على التميز اللي انتا فيه ده 
بس قولي بجد انتا هتسيبنا وتمشي ؟!
هتقولي طبعا مهو انتي اللي سبتينا!
هقولك الظروف هي اللي بعدتني لفترة ورجعتني تاني
عارفين يااخواتي
التهنئة النهاردة تهنئة شاملة لكل مشرف بل لكل عضو وكل شخص بيحب المنتدى ده 
وحشتوني كتير احبتي
كلكم واحشني
مش عايزه اقول اسماء لان صعب اعدكم
ابن البلد والعزيزة بسنت طعمه الطعمه سمسمة المسمسمة استاذ اتصالتكو شودي حبيبتي جنان و روح قلبي ميادة و ست الكل ماما زوزو والاخ البنيان نعناعه والكتكوته المفترسة يااااااااااااااااه
اسماءكم فكرتني بايامي اللي راحو  ::(: 

حد يلحقني بكلينكس ,, اهئ اهئ اهئ  ::(: 

لي عودة ويارب تكون قريبا,, وقتي مبقاش ملكي ابدا وده في حد ذاته بيحزني جدا

اختكم القديمة
لينا

----------


## batabeet

حقيقى يا شادى تستاهل لانك راجل مصرى جدع وشهم

----------


## batabeet

انا اخر من يعلم بس ربنا يوفقة لانة راجل جدع وشهم

----------


## فاضــل

الزمالة تكتسب مغزاها من حسن العشرة فكنت أنت حسن العشرة

و الصداقة تكتسب معناها من الصدق .. فأنت الصديق الصدوق

و المودة يعرف وصفها بتبادلها و أنت ممن يتبادلونها

و يأتي التميز ليتوج ذلك كله

عرفتك زميلا حسن العشرة , صديقا صدوقا ودودا .. متميزا

فأهنيء نفسي بك .. و أبارك لك مباركة تستحقها .. و أنت أهل لها

مع دعائي بأن يحفظك الله و يجعل التوفيق حليفك دائما 

 ::   ::

----------


## alauddin

المشرف المحتفى به : شودي 
لولا أنك كنت من المخلصين لما كانت كل هذه الفرحة بك والاحتفال معك
أحب مشاركتك ومشاركة الزملاء بالحث على العطاء الذي يعلينا في عيون الآخرين ويرفع مكانتنا وقدرنا ونشعر معه بالراحة كل ذلك لا نحس به في عيون الآخرين بقدر ما نراه حقيقة جلية في المرآة ..
مودة 
صديق محبتكم
علاء الدين رمضان
http://come.to/alauddin

----------


## بنت مصر

تستاهل يا شودي كل خير وانت اهل للخير
يا أخويا الغالي جداااااااااا

ربنا يكرمك يارب يا شودي

----------


## ماما زوزو

*سم الله ماشاء الله
عليك يا شودى
انت تستحق اكثر من ذلك
لانك واحد من اولادى 
الجدعان جداااااااااااا
اولاد مصر المخلصين
الف الف الف
ملييييييييييييييييييييييون مبروك
ودايما من المتميزين
*

----------


## shody20

أستاذي الرائع عاطف هلال ...
أنارت شموس حروفك على صفحتي .. فأسعدت قلبي بما أنت أهله من الكلام... 
تغمرني بأكثر من حقي أستاذي .. نتعلم منكم و نحاول أن نكون تلاميذ نجباء..
و بالتأكيد سيكون لقاءاتنا على الخير طالما أنك أحد طرفيه .. 
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة و المتميزة ساكنة السحاب...
نحن و إياكم .. دعوة أول ما تدل.. تدل على نقائك و جمال روحك ... 
و بعدين غذا كنت بتشوفيني في كل مكان .. فلأنك بتروحي زيي كل مكان ... 
تحياتي أختي العزيزة . ::

----------


## shody20

أختي العزيزة حلا..
نبع تميزي منكم أنتم كمتميزين .. فمن الصعب أن يتحرك فرد لوحده ...
تهنئتي هي دليل على روحكم الرائعة و التي رأت الجمال بما تعيشونه من جمال.. و بما تفيض روحكم به حتى أصبح كشاشة ترون من خلالها ....
تحياتي و امتناني.. ::

----------


## shody20

العزيزة أشجان ...
الحمد لله أنك عرفتي تدخلي.. و كل دة لييه؟؟ عشان هنا ( قلبي) ابيض و بتاع ربنا.. :: 
مش حينفع آخد الاب توب معايا الجيش يا اشجان...للأسف..
يمكن بعد ما أخرج من الكلية جايز اقدر..
بس قبل كدة صعب لأن كمان أخويا حيكون بيتخدمه في الكلية .. و هو أولى...
و بعدين إنا حنطمع؟؟ مش الراجل إشتغل و إداكي فرصة؟هههه
يبقى خلاص بقى.. من غير صور و لا حاجة...
تحياتي أشجان على مرورك و تهنئتك...  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة ميادة.. وحشتينا و اشكر الظروف أن يكون موضوعي هذا لأستمتع بمرورك...
الله يبارك فيكي يا رب..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

اييييييه يا عم انت اللي انت عامله دة؟؟؟
مش تروق كدة؟؟؟ ايه الظيطة و الظمبليطة اللي انت عاملها دي؟؟؟ ها؟؟ 

لا مؤاخذتك معاك يا خويا .. :: 
و بعدين ايه اللي انت بتقوله دة يا عم محمد؟؟
واد ماكنة ..!! بيتنطط..!! و كمان بيفكرني ببنت مصر ايام زمان؟؟
انت عايزها تلغيني من على وش الدنيا؟؟؟هههههه 
واضح إنك جاي تهدي النفوس و خصوصاً في المناسبة الجامدة دي..ههههه

أيو والله يا عم محمد.. السجن واخد كل وقتي دلوقتي.. " يانهار إسوث..!!"  :: 

و بعدين شامم ريحة شماتة كدة في كلامك يا عم محمد.. ما تجيب زير و ترمي ورايا كمان... 
و إيه حكاية الجيل الناشئ دة؟؟ إوعى تفتكر نفسك من الجسل الناشئ... ::p: 
و بعدين أنا ما لزقتش في الكرسي.. دة واحد ربنا يسامحه بقى حطلي ضمغ عليه... هههه

و بعدين مين قالك إني خايف على الكرسي؟؟ يابني أنا حاخده معايا هناك.. الجيش على البلاطة.. لسة ما إتفرش... :: 

حبوظ فيه إيه يا عم انت؟؟ هو ناقص؟؟؟
بس انتو لازم تكونوا صاحيين عشان لما تلاقوا شارون معاكم على الفطور.. تلحقوا تحطوا سم في الأكل بسرعة... :: 

ربنا يبارك فيك يا محمد...و ربنا يشهد أني كمان بعزك..
عموماً نشكر السيد البني آدم اللي كان هنا من شوية ... 
و عايز اقوله إن الكيش مش بايظ عندنا إحنا بس.. أبثوليتلي ... دة في جميع أنحاء العالم ... الدقي .. العتبة ... عابدين ...

سلام يا بني آدم.... ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ  العزيز دمع النيل ...
اولاً أرحب بك معنا في بيتنا الكبير...
و أجدني عاجزاً أمام كلماتك الرائعة عن فعل أي شيء ... خوفاً مني ألا أستطيع تأدية ما هو مثله...
لا يمكني إلا أن أقول آتاك الله من كل ما تحب.. 
و أعطاك على قدر نيتك و أشد...

تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز أبو يوسف و الشهير بابن البلد....
ربنا يا رب يكرمك و يبارك فيك ...
ما كانش ممكن يكون لي تواجد من الصل لولا جهودك الرائعة في حماية المنتدى و السهر على خدمته .. و الكل يعلم كم تعبت من أجله ... التهنئة الصحيحة حقاً هي لك عزيزي أنك نجحت في توفير هذه الخدمة لنا جميعاً لنرقى بانفسنا أكثر.. و لنلتقي على الخير و الحب... مالئين عقولنا من خبرات الآخرين ... 
لك أصل الشكر كله ... 
و أشكرك على تشريفك بالمرور على صفحتي ..
تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز قلم رصاص...
ما يعنيني بالفعل عزيزي هو تواجدك و تشرفيك لي... و هو ما سعدت به كثيراً كثيراً..
الله يبارك فيك يا رب .. و يكرمك .. 
أشكرك على التهنئة و التواجد.. ربنا يديم المعروف يا رب إن شاء الله...
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة جداً.. الغالية جنان الفردوس...
لن تصدقيني إذا قلت لك أني تأخرت في ردودي هنا لأني لا أعرف إلى الآن كيف يمكنني أن أرد عليك رداً يليق بروعتك ...
فهل ارد على حروفك.. أم على إحساسك .. أم على خفة دمك.. أم على رجاحة عقلك.. أم على ذوقك..أم على تلقائيتك و براءتك ...!!
مش عارف أجمع كل دة في رد واحد ... و عشان ارد محتاج لردود عديدة...
عزيزتي صغيرة السن ناضجة العقل و الاحساس.... 
لم يكن فخري بمعرفة شخصية في نضجك بأقل من فخري بمعرفة د. سلطان ... فكما تفتخر بالكواكب أمثال أستاذي المبدع د. سلطان ... أفتخر بمن يسيرون على الدرب واثقين ... إلى مداراتهم ككواكب مستقبل...
و كم هو لطف القدر و جماله أن نعرف أمثالكم .. مما يعطينا أملاً في الغد القريب و البعيد.. و أملاً في حاضر ينيره نقاؤكم مما يستدعي عناية الله ... هل هناك أفضل من ذلك ..؟!!
تعطيني أكثر من حقي بكثييير جداً.. مما يجعلني أتساءل عن تلك الشخصية التي تتحدثين عنها..؟؟
عزيزتي...
ترين الجمال بما فيك من جمال و ليس بجمال من تريهم ....
فكل الشكر على كل حرف لا أستحق بهاءه ...
و أنا من يدعوا الله ألا يحرمني إياكم ... 
و نعم.. مهما تباعدت الأمكنة... فلسيرة النفس بروحها وقعاً يظل مذاقه في العقل حلواً يشدنا لعالم الخيال و الذكريات ... يعيننا دائماً على أن يظل الجمال على أعيننا و الأمل في قلوبنا و الهدف في عقولنا.... 
( و ما تقلاقيش .. مش حقول بكاشووو و لا حاجة  ::  )

كل الشكر و التقدير أختي العزيزة ... ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز عرار...
أهلاً بك و مرحباً..و لكم يشرفني أن تكون أول مشاركاتك هي إنارة صفحتي المتواضعة...
أرجو أن تجد كل ما يطيب لك عندنا .. و ننتظر مشاركاتك عزيزي على أحر من الجمر..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

عزيزي شريف ...
ربنا يكرمك يا رب...
و بعدين سيبك من موضوع العروسة دة دلوقتي ... لسة بدري عليه جداً...
تحياتي أخي العزيز .. و ورينا الهمة عشان تكون قريب جداً في مكاني... ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة daria 
الله يبراك فيكي يا رب ...
و لا يهمك.. مجرد بهاء حضورك يكفي عن كل كلام..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

العزيز hamdy ..
تحياتي أخي الغالي... ربنا يبارك فيك *

----------


## shody20

العزيزة رينا...
ربنا يبارك فيكي...
و اهلاً بك معنا... فكما ترين الكل هنا يساعد جداً على التميز... أنتظر المتميزين و أنت منهم طبعاً..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت الغالية amo 
ربنا يكرمك يا رب .. و إسمحي لس أن أشكرك على نقائك و مجهودك الرائعين..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

أستاذي و أخي الحبيب د. سلطان...
أجدني أتساقط  من روعة كلامكم .. و الله أشعر بدموعي على حافة باب عيوني ...
فكم هو كرم الله و هو يحفني بهذه المشاعر و هي الروعة  في منتهاها ... 
كل شوية أكتب كلمتين و بعدين امسحها... مش عارف أرد...
كلماتك أستاذي شرف لا يضاهيه أي شرف... 
و أتمنى أن أكون على مستوى ظنك في .. و على مستوى روعة كلماتك... "يا رب أكون زي ما حضرتك بتقول.."
و أعلم تماماً أستاذي أن فرحتك لا تقل عن فرحتي.. فهذا هو حال الأنقياء أمثال سيادتك...
و لكم أنا سعيد و أتشرف بإحساسك عني .. و هو من شخصية في قيمتك و لها ثقلك...
و أتمنى أن يديم الله على نعمته و أكون أخاً حبيباً مخلصاً لك سيدي...
تحياتي و امتناني... ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت الغالية deaa 
إشتاق لك الكثيرون هنا ... و أولهم المنتدى كله...
أستغل هذه الفرصة لأشكرك كل الشكر.. فأعتقد أن تنويهك لي و الذي لن أنساه ما حييت أكبر اثر أن يضيف لحياتي محطات أخرى أحاول فيها حصد الخير و حسناته ... 
لك في كل تهنئة النصف ... و أعانك الله دائماً على فعل الخير.. و أثقل به ميزان حسناتك...
تحياتي و و حشتينا .. فلا تحرمينا من بهاء وجودك... ::

----------


## Adam45

ألف ألف ألف ألف مبروك شودي. أنشاء الله ربنا يوفق الجميع لخدمة هذا البيت العظيم. و مرة ثانية مبروك شودي .

----------


## عمرو اسماعيل

تهنئتي لك يا أخي فأنت تستحق فعلا كل التقدير لثقافتك واسلوبك المميز

تهنئتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز عمرو القادري...
يغمرني الله دائماً بكرم لا استحقه ... أن يحفني بالحبوبين أمثالك... 
و ارجو أن يستجيب لدعوتك مؤمنة عليها الملائكة بأن لك مثلها...
أهلاً بك معنا أخي العزيز في بيتنا الكبير... حيث نرجو أن نلقاك فيه ابداً على صفحات مشاركات رائعة مثلك و مثل مشاركتك هذه و افضل..

تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز ابو بكر...
إزي بكر؟؟؟  :: 
الظاهر أن الله قدر لصفحتي أن تكون مهبط كثير من الأخوة الأعزاء الجدد في منتدانا الرائع...
أهلاً بك .. و شرفتني بمرورك العطر...
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة جداً و الغالية غلواً لا يوصف.. لينا...
أروع ما رأيته اليوم هو مفاجأة وجودك بين الحضور...
و لو كنت أعلم أن مثل هذه اللفتة الرائعة من الإدارة ستعجل من رجوعك لكنت طلبتها من زماااااااان...
فلن نقول كم نشتاق إليك و نستشعر أخبارك ... 
فهو شيء معروف لا يحتاج للذكر...
و لعلمنا بمشغولياتك و التي يعلمها الجميع ( عملنالك هنا فرح مخصوص  :: ) فلم نرد أن نحملك فوق طاقتك داعين لك بحياة هادئة سعيدة...
أنا مش حسيبكم و أمشي.. و حتى إن لم أتواجد على صفحات المنتدى.. لاعتقدي بأني سأتواجد على صفحات عقولكم و قلوبكم كما أنتم بالنسبة لي... 
الفترة القادمة سأكون في الخدمة العسكرية ... و أرجو أن تدعوا لي ...

لينا ... أرجو أن يحالفني الحظ و أحضر كم يوم كدة من بتوع زمان و سياتك معانا...
تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز بطابيط...
ربنا يخليك يا رب... متشكر لذوقك و لاطرائك الرقيق 
ربنا يديم المعروف..
تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

أ. فاضل...
مش عارف أقول إيه.. مع كل هذا الحشد الرائع من الشخصيات القيمة ... أجدني أراجع ما فعلته ليكون الاحتفال بهذا البهاء و الروعة... و أجد أن الاحتفال الحقيقي هو بسببكم أنتم .. 
لما بيكون في واحد فقير أوي .. و يلاقي حوليه عالم من الأغنياء.. يأتون فيعطيه كل واحد هدية ... فبالتأكيد سيشعر بغناه بسببكم ... 
صديقي العزيز...
الزمالة و الصداقة و المودة .. حتى التميز ... كلها أشياء تتطلب وجود طرفين ... لا يمكن لأحدهما أن يكون شيئاً بدون الآخر ... 
أ. فاضل... 
بالمقارنة بتميز مشاركاتك.. أكون لا شيء..
بالمقارنة بقيمتها ...أكون أيضاً لاشيء..
فالشكر كل الشكر لك عزيزي.. بما أاثريته من مشاركات علمتنا جميعاً...
و أتمنى أن يستجيب الله لدعائك و بما مثله لك ...
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

العزيز alauddin
أضم صوتي إلى صوتك عزيزي ... بالحث على العطاء الذي يعلينا في عيون الآخرين و الأهم في أعيننا ...
نعم العطاء النقي و الذي لا ينتظر أي مقابل..
عطاء باتقان ينتظر فقط الثواب من الله العزيز الكريم... 
إذا فعل كل واحد فينا فقط ما يتوجب عليه فعله... صدقوني ستكون الدنيا أفضل حالاً... 
فلتكن دعو للجميع .. فليعمل كل واحد فينا ما عليه .. دون ملل و دون النظر للإحباط أو المحبطين ... و دون إنتظار لمقابل  ...
متخيلين لو كل واحد أدى ماعليه .. كل ما عليه ... و بإتقان... و من غير ما ينتظر اي مقابل ... متخيلين؟؟؟
سنستحق حينها نصر الله ... 
سنستعيد أمجادنا ... فقط نحتاج لقليل من الايمان الحقيقي .. و كثير من التعقل...

تحياتي أخي العزيز لمشاركتك الرائعة.. منتظرين  مشاركاتك التالية على أحر من الجمر  ::

----------


## shody20

العزيزة بنت مصر...
ماهو عشانك تستاهلي أكتر مما  يمكن للمنتدى ان يتحمله .. فصعب جداً تعملك تهنئة جوة المنتدى...
أعتقد أن أقل تهنئة لازم تتعملك في الكونراد مثلاً...على حساب misr   ::p: 
تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

العزيزة ماما زوزو...
اسعدني مرورك جداً و الذي معه تداعى فوراً على عقلي صور المحبة و الرقة... 
الله يبارك فيكي يا رب .. و يديم علينا نعمة وجودك بيننا دائماً....
أرجو أن أكون دائماً عند حسن ظنك.. 
تحياتي ::

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اقسم بالله العظيم 

ان الموضوع ده كان حزء من اقتراح كنت هنزله في قاعه رايك تهمني 

وبعدين قلت يابت انت يابت انت مين انت عشان تقترحي قلت مش مشكلة 

هقترح وبعدين هم ما يصدقوا يخلصوا منك ويطردوكي عشان اتخنقوا منك ويكرموا شودي

الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا شودي ....... احم احم اقصد يا مشرف يا مميز   ::   ::  

( شودي اعديني في موضوع الاشراف ده اقولك اعطس في وشي وهعمل مش اخده بالي )

والله انت تستاهل كل خير لانك فعلا مميز في كل حاجه في مواضيعك واخلاقك وخفه دمك وووووووووو

( فاضي ولا عندك مشوار) لاني عندي استعداد اكتب صفح في تميزك

وربنا يعينك يا دفعه   ::  

عايزاك كل لما تاخد اجازة تنزل موضوع بعنوان (مغامرات شودي العجيب )  ::  

وشكر خاص جدا جدا لاحلي بسنت في الدنيا كلها   ::   ::   ::

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز adam45
أهلاً بكل أهل مكة...
آمين 
ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب... سعدت بمرورك عزيزي...
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الدكتور العزيز عمرو إسماعيل ...
أشكرك عزيزي على مرورك العطر... 
و ثقافة إيه يا دكتور اللي بتتكلم عليها..
أنا لو قعدت معاكم قعدة واحدة حتكشف...  :: 

ارجو أن أحظى دائماً بمرورك على مواضيعي المتواضعة...
تحياتي لك استاذي العزيز... ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت الرائعة زهرة العلا

صادقة من غير حلفان يا زهرة ....الناس الحلوة بتتعرف لوحدها كدة من غير ما تعرف نفسها...

هههههه.. و بعدين قلتي لنفسك يا بت انتي يا بت انتي مين انتي؟؟؟هههههه
أنا أقولك... إنتي العزيزة الرااائعة زهرة العلى... و اصلاً اي حد ممكن يقترح اي إقتراح و يناقش بجدية تامة.. مابالك بقى إن المقترح هو زهرة العلا؟؟!!!
أكيد حيتنفذ كمان من غير نقاش..ههههه ( بلاش ضرب .. عارف إني ببكش..مافيش حاجة بيتوافق عليها من غير نقاش)

و بعدين أنا حفضل شودي زي ما أنا ... من غير تغيير.. كما عهدتموني تماماً....
هو بس اللي حيتغير...أن حيبقى في سكرتيرة..سياتك حتاخدي منها مواعيد قبل شهر من المعاد...على الأقل...
حيفضوا المنتدى لما آجي... عشان أعرف اشارك براحتي... :: 
يعني.. حاجات بالطريقة دي...


و بعدين الموضوع مش محتاج عدوى و لمون و بطانية و حاجات كدة ابداً.. بنيتك الصفية دي .... و و خفة دمك .. و تواجدك ..و ثقافتك و تفاعلك...أكيد حتكوني مميزة.. و ساعتها مش حتكوني محتاجة تكوني مشرفة...
المشرف الحقيقي هو اللي متواجد و متفاعل و يفيد و يستفيد...

ربنا يخليكي يا زهرة..  كل ذوق و روعة ما شاء الله عليكي..
و إن شاء الله لما آجي حبقى اقولكم على اللي بيحصل.. و أسميها زي ما إنتي قلتي .. مش حارفض لك طلب..
حاسميه مغامرات شودي العجيب.ز و لا يهمك.. :: 

تحياتي أختي العزيزة  ::

----------


## bigarnab

تفتكر بعد كل الكلام اللي سبقوا وقالولك اياه  
شو ممكن انا قولك  

الف مبروك  على الوسام يا شودي

----------


## سموره

الف الف الف مليون مبروك يا شودي فعلا تستحقها  ::   ::

----------


## وائل وجدي

الأخ الفاضل / شودي
مبارك لك من سويداء فؤادي ؛ ومع أطيب الأماني وأعذبها.

----------


## كتكوته

الف مبرووووووووك يا اخونا الكبيررررر شودي والله انك تستاهل كل خير

----------


## shody20

الأخ العزيز bigarnab  
مجرد تواجدك عزيزي يزيد على فرحتي فرحة...و على تشرفي بوجودك شرفاً..
ربنا يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا رب...
أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأرحب بك بيننا في بيتنا الكبير و منتدانا الرائع ....
يالا انتهزوا الفرصة يا جماعة..
التميز هنا سهل مع وجود هذا الجمع الرائع من البشر...

تحياتي للجيمع  ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت الرائعة سمورة....
ربنا يبارك فيكي يا رب .. عقبالك..
شرفني مرورك جداً جداً..
تحياتي ::

----------


## crazy_with_love

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله 
اهنيك ياخ شودى وان شاء الله الف مبروك 
السلام عليكم

----------


## shody20

أديبنا الرائع وائل وجدي...
وصلت تهنئتك مباشرة إلى قلبي  ..  فط و نط و قعد يغني...
تحياتي  ::

----------


## shody20

أختي ( الصغيرة ) الرائعة جداً .. كتكوتة...
ربنا يكرمك يا رب...
و الله وحشتينا كلنا جداً.. و نتمنى نشوفك عندنا هنا على طول...
الله يبارك فيكي.. و يكرمك يا رب..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

أخي العزيز المجنون بالحب..
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله و بركاته...
الله يبارك فيك يا رب .. و أسعدتني جداً بتواجدك معنا ..
تحياتي  ::

----------


## الصاعق

مش هقولك غير ألف مليون مبروك
الصاعق

----------


## hanodeka

الف مليون مبروك يا اخ شودى و ::  :: تستاهل اكثر من ذلك  ::  :: ويارب يكرمنا مثلك ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## olfat1980

::  ::  ::  


الف الف مبروك يا شودى انت عضومميز فعلا وربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان وترجع تنور المنتدى

----------


## الحب النضار

*مبروك للتميز شودي
ويا رب دائما*
 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## shody20

الأخوة الأحباب...
أكرمكم الله يا رب...

الأخ العزيز أحمد سيد..
وحشني جداً جداً.. طبعاً أكيد حظي العاثر منعني من الرد حينها.. أرجو أن تعذرني يا صاحبي...
تحياتي اليك  ::

----------


## shody20

hanodeka   
الله يبارك فيك يا رب..
كم أسعدني أن تكون أول مشاركة لك هنا في هذا الموضوع و لكني حزنت كثيراً أنه لم تتكرر.. ارجو أن نراك من جديد..
تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

العزيزة olfat1980  
مش ممكن يكون في حد متميز من نفسه..
يجب أن تتوفر مقومات هذا التميز من وجود بيئة رائعة كمنتدانا الرائع.. و لا منتدى دون أعضاء رائعين..
فالتميز هنا لهم جميعا.. و عايزين نشوفك بتزودي التميز بتاعنا دة هنا ... 
شكراً لمرورك العطر ..تحياتي ::

----------


## shody20

الأخت الغالية لامور (سابقاً)...
الحب النضار حالياً...هههه
ربنا يباركلك و يبارك فيكي يا رب..
سعدت بتشريفك كثيراً .. تسلم ايدك و عينك..

تحياتي أختي العزيزة و كل سنة و الجميع طيب.. ::

----------


## lina

انا بدحرج التماسي  :: 

حمدلله على السلامة يا شودي انتا رجعت امتى ؟ 
اتفضل قمر الدين وخليك معانا  :: 

يور سيستر
لينا  ::

----------

